# Desimoock i pas 2 ?



## Fred 80 (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
Je possède un i pad 2 de chez sfr : je ne parviens pas a envoyer directement mes mails depuis la 3 g, j'envisage de changer d'opérateur mais je me demande si c'est juste un changement de carte ou si c'est plus complique.
Merci d'avance
Fred


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour envoyer les mails depuis la 3G, il faut configurer le serveur d'envois (SMTP) chez SFR afin que cela pose le moins de problèmes possible. Peut-être que SFR accepte également les serveurs d'envois avec identifiant comme celui de Google ou Apple, à tester.

Pour changer d'opérateur, oui, un simple changement de carte suffit. Tu achètes la nouvelle carte avec ton nouvel abonnement et tu la mets dans ton iPad. Tu verras le nom du nouvel opérateur en haut à gauche à la place de l'ancien;


----------



## Fred 80 (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
Merci
Sfr joint il y a 2 jours m,as fait rajouter mail.sfr.net en serveur primaire et smtp.free.fr en secondaire : cela fonctionne comme il faut en 3G mais pas avec le wifi de free a la maison.


----------



## Fred 80 (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Par contre pour ce qui est du désimlockage : est ce que le blocage par opérateur existe ?
J'ai lu que non (ici ?) et ce matin une vendeuse chez Orange me prétendait l'inverse.
Merci


----------



## Fred 80 (29 Septembre 2011)

Etrangement l'ipad 2 sfr accepte une puce orange mais un i pad 1 orange n'accepte pas la puce sfr.


----------

